# homeworking jobs



## londonlad (Apr 2, 2011)

anybody know of any homeworking jobs? I have an office allset up but no leads to get that ever elsuive job....I have 30 years of travel/tourism experience, I can use Sabre, Galileo, Amadeus GDS but any customer service/admin roles would be gratefully accepted 



any info please PM me ...


Thanks 

Neil


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

londonlad said:


> anybody know of any homeworking jobs? I have an office allset up but no leads to get that ever elsuive job....I have 30 years of travel/tourism experience, I can use Sabre, Galileo, Amadeus GDS but any customer service/admin roles would be gratefully accepted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know of any - although I have heard of peole doing telesales from home


why not put your details on our 'lookng for work' sticky thread near the top of the page


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant work out if you're in the UK looking for homeworking jobs in Spain or vice versa???? However, if you're looking in Spain then you're joining a very long queue sadly

Jo xxx


----------



## londonlad (Apr 2, 2011)

jojo said:


> I cant work out if you're in the UK looking for homeworking jobs in Spain or vice versa???? However, if you're looking in Spain then you're joining a very long queue sadly
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo

I am in London at the moment, and whilst I can take my Uk job and work from I wanted to see what the local market was like  I Guess its not that good tho


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello Londonlad.
The main working from home job that people do here (apart from telesales) is online sales. You would need a website for this (preferably quite a few), some cheapish hosting, and basic website making skills (or just build a site using Wordpress).
If you know how to sell, there are many companies who you could work for as an affiliate. Check out places like Commission Junction or Clickbank, or Amazon. And if you Google 'affiliate selling' there are loads more to choose from.
The commission on individual sales for these companies isn't that good, but it all adds up.

Another way to do this (one I prefer), is look at the type of things you think you could sell, or have an interest in (including travel of course), scroll to the bottom of the page (usually) and you will probably find a link saying 'affiliates click here', or something similar and it should take you to a page which tells you all about selling for the advertising company.
Just an idea, and obviously there's a lot more to it than that, but if you do it right, it's definitely better paid than the average work at home job.


----------



## Xilfee (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you speak Spanish, fluently?


----------



## londonlad (Apr 2, 2011)

Xilfee said:


> Do you speak Spanish, fluently?


Not fluently no, currently studying  getting there tho! Muchas gracias por informa!


----------



## Xilfee (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, shame. Have you done telesales? English of course


----------



## londonlad (Apr 2, 2011)

Xilfee said:


> Ok, shame. Have you done telesales? English of course


Yes I have done sales/customer service for over 25 years in different forms, Airport ticket sales desk, Cabin Crew, Corporate travel manager, Senior travel executive, Credi card fraud dept, are just a few things I have done at work


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

londonlad said:


> Yes I have done sales/customer service for over 25 years in different forms, Airport ticket sales desk, Cabin Crew, Corporate travel manager, Senior travel executive, Credi card fraud dept, are just a few things I have done at work


telesales is one of the few jobs available to non-spanish speakers here - almost always commision only, some will pay a small salary though


look in the local newspapers - many are available online


----------



## Xilfee (Mar 27, 2012)

..and are you still interested in doing some telesales?


----------



## londonlad (Apr 2, 2011)

Xilfee said:


> ..and are you still interested in doing some telesales?


Absolutely, where ever I can find work


----------



## Xilfee (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, I'm new here so I'm not sure how I send to you what I'm looking for?


----------



## londonlad (Apr 2, 2011)

Xilfee said:


> Ok, I'm new here so I'm not sure how I send to you what I'm looking for?


you can private message me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Xilfee said:


> ..and are you still interested in doing some telesales?


If you have jobs to offer please do so in the correct manner by upgarding to Premium Membership & advertising in the Classifieds section of the forum - not by this 'back door' method


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TBH, there are plenty of commission only telesales in Spain - the "sur in english" and "Friday-ad" both have on line jobs/situations vacant

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> TBH, there are plenty of commission only telesales in Spain - the "sur in english" and "Friday-ad" both have on line jobs/situations vacant
> 
> Jo xxx


so do our local papers - Round Town News, Euroweekly & CostaBlanca news


that's why I suggested he look in them several posts back


----------

